# Ann Coulter's Jaw



## Gordon Nore (Nov 27, 2008)

Discuss...

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2008/11/25/ann-coulters-jaw-wired-sh_n_146248.html

http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/thedishrag/2008/11/oh-dear-page-si.html

http://www.nypost.com/seven/11252008/gossip/pagesix/we_hear_______we_hear_140601.htm


----------



## crushing (Nov 27, 2008)

Discuss Schadenfraude?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 27, 2008)

crushing said:


> Discuss Schadenfraude?



There is no smiley for irony, so this will have to do. :eye-popping:


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 27, 2008)

Couldn't happen to a ni- ... oh ... wait ....

Um ... yeah, it's a shame to hear that she can't ... ah ... ummmm ....

It's too bad her ....

Oh what the hell. :uhyeah:


----------



## exile (Nov 27, 2008)

You guys are hysterical! :lol:

My own response when I heard about it was to recall a line from Lincoln's second inagurual address: _The judgments of the Lord are righteous altogether!_.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Nov 28, 2008)

I wanna know how it got broke...or should I say, who broke it? heh


----------



## Carol (Nov 28, 2008)

Does she have a feeding tube now?


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2008)

crushing said:


> Discuss Schadenfraude?



Yeah, but no one is going to feel _glaukenstucken _so its all good.


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 28, 2008)

maunakumu said:


> Yeah, but no one is going to feel _glaukenstucken _so its all good.


One more of those and we're gonna start trying to figure out if that's a profanity filter circumvention.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 28, 2008)

Glaukenstucken - shame at feeling shadenfraude.

I love German, there are thousands of words shame, guilt and loathing.

Many of these have direct connections to the subject of this thread!


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Nov 29, 2008)

I think the irony is too great for words.

AoG


----------



## exile (Nov 29, 2008)

ArmorOfGod said:


> I think the irony is too great for words.
> 
> AoG



Very apt way to put it, given the nature of the case, AoG! :lol:


----------



## Lisa (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh My!

I do believe what we have here is a true Christmas Miracle!!!

I think my faith has been restored...

dammit...

THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS!

:boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2::boing2:​

ps. Bob can we have the christmas smilies back please.


----------



## exile (Nov 29, 2008)

Lisa said:


> THERE IS A SANTA CLAUS!



And he definitely knows who's been naughty and not even a little bit nice! :EG:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 29, 2008)

A part of me feels hugely guilty for snickering to myself over this news. However, Ann Coulter being Ann Coulter, when she does speak out again will spin the jibes and giggles of the blogosphere to her advantage.


----------



## exile (Nov 29, 2008)

Gordon Nore said:


> A part of me feels hugely guilty for snickering to myself over this news. However, Ann Coulter being Ann Coulter, when she does speak out again will spin the jibes and giggles of the blogosphere to her advantage.



Gordon, this is no time for guilt... it's just one big festival of poetic justice. Remember the Mikado's song?

_My object all sublime,
I shall achieve in time,
To let the punishment fit the crime,
The punishment fit the crime..._

It doesn't happen often. Usually what happens is, the haters prosper and the good ones die young or get badly damaged. It's such a rare thing to see a just irony realized outside of fiction... Really, Gordon, as I said, this is no time to be feeling guilty! :EG:


----------

